# New Humidor!!!



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Just recently received The Montegue End Table Humidor from Cheap Humidors. So far I am very happy with it. Holds humidity very well. Currently I am using the Hydra-LG Humidifier. I just finished seasoning and am now doing my best to SLOWLY fill her up (everyone here obviously knows doing it slowly is very hard.) I would highly recommend this to anyone looking for and end table style humidor. I can't post pics yet or I would.

On another note if anyone has any recomendations as far as a way to better way to keep the humidity stable from top to bottom I would greatly appreciate it. Do you think any extra fans are needed?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

That humidor looks very good...this is the one I want to buy when I get some funds...


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Also...I would get some beads and put them in the top if you are having problems with maintaining humidity levels...


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratz on the purchase!

Post some pics of your new baby! EDIT: Oh I noticed you can't post pictures

You can email them to me if you want and I'll post them for you!

Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I am looking to get some beads. Trying to do a little research on how to use them. What is the best way to hold the beads in the humi and how much do you recommend using for this style of humi?

Thanks for the offer Chris. Just plugged my camera in to charge. As soon as its done I will send you the pics. I appreciate you posting them for me.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats on the humidor...

now do what you're supposed to do! 

fill it up with cigars and post the pics!


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a great looking humidor! Someday......


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice humi! Enjoy and have fun filling her up!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

congrats on your new humi, cheaphumidors are really good to deal with and as others have said, have fun filling it up


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

I can finally post pics. Here they are.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice Greg...it looks awesome!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice humi, Greg!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks awesome! How would you rate the quality/construction of the piece?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Greg. Thats a dang nice humi.

You'll be glad you got one big enough to "grow into", instead of getting one just big enough to hold the sticks you have now.


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking.... How much did they charge for shipping?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Right handsome piece of furniture, that is.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife has been looking for two matching night stands for the bedroom. I should try to convince her to get two of these! But then she'd probably end up tossing her nail clippers in with my cigars... YUCK! This looks great, I have been interested in this size humi for awhile, thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

GrEg NiCe said:


> I can finally post pics. Here they are.


She's a beauty, Greg! And I see she's filling up quite nicel already. 

Well worth the wait for the pics; thanks!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a very nice end table. My wife and I were actually out last weekend looking for a new end table so I can put my 300 ct humidor on top, I might be able to convince her to go for this one depending on how much it would come to with shipping (has to come to Canada).


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

*DO WANT!*........... maybe some day. A fish can always wish.


----------



## Custom Creations (Nov 15, 2009)

You don't need beads. Just be patient and let the humidity levels come up on their own. If you are not holding humidity, it most likely means that you humidifying unit is probably not large enough for your table. I build alot of humidors and tables and I have to say that I do not seal any of my own personal units for air flow reasons and they all maintain 70%.

If you need any help, shoot me an e-mail.



GrEg NiCe said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I am looking to get some beads. Trying to do a little research on how to use them. What is the best way to hold the beads in the humi and how much do you recommend using for this style of humi?
> 
> Thanks for the offer Chris. Just plugged my camera in to charge. As soon as its done I will send you the pics. I appreciate you posting them for me.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Stevins said:


> Looks awesome! How would you rate the quality/construction of the piece?





Stevins said:


> If you dont mind me asking.... How much did they charge for shipping?


The construction and quality are very good. Very well made and is quite a heavy piece. I'm more then happy and would highly recommend it. If I remember correctly shipping was aroung $70.



ejgarnut said:


> Congrats Greg. Thats a dang nice humi.
> 
> You'll be glad you got one big enough to "grow into", instead of getting one just big enough to hold the sticks you have now.


Your right I am very happy I went with a bigger size. Now that I have the room I'm looking foward to getting involved in some trades and box splits.



CPJim said:


> My wife has been looking for two matching night stands for the bedroom. I should try to convince her to get two of these! But then she'd probably end up tossing her nail clippers in with my cigars... YUCK! This looks great, I have been interested in this size humi for awhile, thanks for the info and pics!





96Brigadier said:


> That's a very nice end table. My wife and I were actually out last weekend looking for a new end table so I can put my 300 ct humidor on top, I might be able to convince her to go for this one depending on how much it would come to with shipping (has to come to Canada).


Good luck on convincing the other half guys. I guess I'm pretty lucky in that respect. Mine doesn't give me any problems about my new favorite hobby.

Glad the info helped. If anyone has any other questions about the humi just let me know.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Stevins said:


> Looks awesome! How would you rate the quality/construction of the piece?





Stevins said:


> If you dont mind me asking.... How much did they charge for shipping?


The construction and quality are very good. Very well made and is quite a heavy piece. I'm more then happy and would highly recommend it. If I remember correctly shipping was aroung $70.



ejgarnut said:


> Congrats Greg. Thats a dang nice humi.
> 
> You'll be glad you got one big enough to "grow into", instead of getting one just big enough to hold the sticks you have now.


Your right I am very happy I went with a bigger size. Now that I have the room I'm looking foward to getting involved in some trades and box splits.



CPJim said:


> My wife has been looking for two matching night stands for the bedroom. I should try to convince her to get two of these! But then she'd probably end up tossing her nail clippers in with my cigars... YUCK! This looks great, I have been interested in this size humi for awhile, thanks for the info and pics!





96Brigadier said:


> That's a very nice end table. My wife and I were actually out last weekend looking for a new end table so I can put my 300 ct humidor on top, I might be able to convince her to go for this one depending on how much it would come to with shipping (has to come to Canada).


Good luck on convincing the other half guys. I guess I'm pretty lucky in that respect. Mine doesn't give me any problems about my new favorite hobby.

Glad the info helped. If anyone has any other questions about the humi just let me know.


----------



## Eddy (Mar 4, 2013)

Greg I am about to get a Montegue end table humidor like yours. Where did you get those tall cedar trays with hand grips?


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice looking piece.


----------

